# Diamond Sedona Summit



## travelplus (Jan 14, 2016)

Sorry for posting again I think somehow my other post got deleted or somewhere back in time.

I was wondering how you like the Diamond Sedona Summit. We are in the process of purchasing a  2 bedroom lockoff in the phase on the right hand side as you enter the resort past the Clubhouse.  The total for the unit is $1,300ish which includes the $966 Maintenance Fees. 

I took a tour of the Summit and Mesa Units 2 bedroom and 2 bedroom lockoff and enjoyed the interiors of them. I was wondering how the interiors look of the first phase. From what the kind woman working at the Front Desk said is to request Buildings 20 or 21 2nd Floor.

If you have photos of the recently updated units in the area around Building 20/21, 2,4 that would be great.   I know the buildings along Highway 89 A are best to be avoided and that only 10 percent of the units have views.

Do the 2 bedrooms in the first phase have the same setup as the ones in the Sunset/Mesa in that the Studio has a 2 burner stove, Sofa Bed and Pillowtop Queen Bed with Walk in Shower.

In the 1 bedroom the Master Bedroom has the large tub(I realize they are doing away with the Jets which is fine) with a window sitting area, Walk In Closet.

In the main living room is the couch by the window with the TV directly above it? and the Fire Place is directly to the right with the Kitchen and Dining area beyond?

I saw the layout online and photos but was not sure if the photos I see online are the same in all units. The lady at the Front Desk said that all units have been updated with new furniture that looks like the Sunset/Mesa Units.  The lady preferred the 2 bedroom lockoff to the 2 Bedroom Condos without the lockoff.



I took two extensive walks around the property and like the poos, jacuzzis Fitness Center, Clubhouse.  I looked at the Hyatt Pinon Point, Los Abrigados and Summit and  saw the Summit was the best of all.  

For owners at the Summit please give your feedback. I enjoy the resort and I feel as if the MFs are reasonable. Now people keep selling points and the MFs are high .  We are members of RCI and Interval and if worse came to worse we would split our 2 bedroom into RCI and get points for doing so as we do with the Villa Mirage.

This leads me to my next question how are the TPUs of the Units at the Summit for trading?  I know its Red Week Year Round and its Floating. Other weeks here were Fixed weeks. 

I read reviews on Trip Adviser and it seems like non-timeshare owners give it not so good reviews and there is a mixed bag of reviews stating the units are not updated etc. On RCI it got good reviews. Whats your take? If the Units were updated then I am sure its nice. 

Do you think I did enough extensive research? I was very happy with the way the resort is setup and while they can charge for internet we have ATT WiFi and I don't mind going to the Starbucks down the road.  What I really liked is the sidewalk to walk the 4 miles into town with the views of the mountains. 

Your feedback is most appreciative.


----------



## travelplus (Jan 15, 2016)

Any tips is most appreciative. Sorry to "bump" the post as it was moved from Buying/Selling to this Forum.  Thanks.


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 15, 2016)

I dont own there but I have traded in on week 50 using an AC from II.  We were in a second floor 2br non lock off in the sunset area, near the pool.  The units were upgraded and we liked that both bedrooms had king beds with en suite bathrooms.  The tv was over the fireplace with the couch across on the opposite wall. The couch and chairs were not that comfortable, but we like the large dining table with bench seating, sat there mostly.  We really liked the pool and hot tub, it was heated in winter.

We have ATT cell phones and the signal was poor on that side of the hill, the wifi worked fine and I dont remember being charged extra.

I would only buy here if you wanted a high demand week, its an easy trade off season in Interval, either a cash getaway or AC.  I only paid $349 for the week 50 stay.




Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## travelplus (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks SmithOp for your reply. So what you are saying if we want a resort in a highly sought after location and time this is a great place to own? It seems like a nice resort and they are updating the older units.


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 15, 2016)

travelplus said:


> Thanks SmithOp for your reply. So what you are saying if we want a resort in a highly sought after location and time this is a great place to own? It seems like a nice resort and they are updating the older units.



It's kind of on the edge of town and away from everything....I'm not sure it's a highly sought after location.....


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 15, 2016)

We've exchanged into Sedona Summit several times.  We like the resort a lot and are always happy to return.  After a couple of years absence those red rocks just keep calling us back.  

We LIKE the location out at the edge of town.  Gets you out of the hubbub and tourist crush.


----------



## travelplus (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks all for your tips. Being a bit out of town is not so crucial as anyways we  would rent a car. Its  not all that far from Upper Sedona and the supermarkets etc.


----------

